# 04 Max Cuts Off on me



## BWithering (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help diagnose my problem. 

I have a 2004 SL and lately I'm beginning to have some issues. The car usually starts fine, but after driving for several minutes (and usually after making a turn or hitting the gas after a turn) it will cut off in the middle of the road & everything will lockup. I have to put the car in park and attempt to restart. Usually the first time I try to crank it will not turn over. I let it sit for a minute and then it will turn over. This has happened 3 times over the 2 days, and doesn't necessarily happen every time I drive it. The service engine soon light has come on now this most recent time. I have 98k miles on the car...Any thoughts? Thx in advance.


----------

